# Online vs. Local: How do you consider the bottom line price during your gun purchase?



## avigar (Jan 13, 2012)

Basically, do you consider your bottom line price, with your local taxes included? Some posters have stated that their local gun dealers were able to come close to matching online pricing, figuring in the shipping and FFL transfer fees as well. It's never mentioned if local taxes are ever included in that pricing. Depending on your home state, there is that slight advantage of not having to pay local taxes with an online purchase. Just wondering what the general consensus is out there when it's time to make the purchase.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, I always compare local price + local tax against online price + shipping + FFL + tax (if applicable). You'll be able to check the online stores to see if you will need to pay tax on the purchases from them.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

avigar said:


> Basically, do you consider your bottom line price, with your local taxes included?


My last purchase was a Buck Mark UDX .22LR. I used Davidson's Gallery of Guns 'net site and their "Gun Genie" which shows a gun picture, specs, list price, and number available.
I searched for several months for the Buck Mark, with no luck. One morning Davidson's Gun Genie had five. I "bought" it immediately. The other four were gone two hours later.
Davidson's is a wholesale distributer. Located at "my" Prescott airport.

If you haven't been to their site, it's worth checking out. Find the gun you want. See the list price. Put in your zip code. Click "Instant Quote".
The quote shows all the FFL's within 25 miles (can expand further), with their actual price, plus the total price with tax. It is a very easy way to get the "street price".

For my Buck Mark, I got it cheaper than any Internet gun site willing to ship it to a local FFL. If I included shipping and "FFL fee".
It was good that the lowest price of all 14 of local GS's shown was my very most favorite local gun shop. But, I already knew "Bill" was good. Price AND SERVICE. :smt1099 
Bill likes the "Gun Genie", says it is simple and effective. I put the credit card downpayment on the Gun Genie site at 8 am. Had the Buck Mark by 1:30 the same day.

"Davidson's Gallery of Guns" is a half-hour show on a "Sports Channel". To promote their "Gun Genie". They usually tout several guns per show, and shoot them at the range.
The "testing" is a bit bogus. They get a "gun writer" to "evaluate" the gun. I've NEVER watched any "test" that they didn't "conclude" the gun "handles and shoots well". :mrgreen:
No, I have NO connection to Davidson's. They promise 48 hour service and their lifetime warranty against manufacturing defects.

www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of guns: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

I agree with Gallery of GUns...aka Davidson's. I have found them to be by far best prices and when you enter your zipcode and get list of their dealers close to you, make sure you click on the greatest milage (i.e. say within 50 miles, not just 5 miles) and you will see a range of prices. 
They also show MSRP, their SALE price, then on to FEES and TAXES, so easy to compare bottom line $$$

Good luck in your search...shoot safely.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

being a former FFL dealer in cal , now living in southern oregon, i do not buy from a gun store ever for a few reasons:

most guns spend their time in the sock drawer, top shelf of the closet or a gun cabinet. they collect more dust than powder residue. 

most guns have most cosmetic wear than wear from usage

there is no paperwork in a private party transaction, no one needs to know exactly how many or what type of guns i have, especially the government.

no taxes or other fees for transfer, back ground check , what ever

no additional dealer mark up, i dont like paying someone elses profit.

so my bottom line is the least i can pay for a serviceable gun


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> being a former FFL dealer in cal , now living in southern oregon, i do not buy from a gun store ever for a few reasons:
> 
> most guns spend their time in the sock drawer, top shelf of the closet or a gun cabinet. they collect more dust than powder residue.
> 
> ...


You sound like me Ted,I tell people that same thing from a gun store. And some even take out the manufacturers magazine,And put in low coast mags.To resale the manufacturers. Some even go has far to put used parts in a new pistol.Just to have new parts for free to sale. You have look over your pistol real good people,Be for you buy from a dealer...


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

No tax in NH. I go on line to check prices to get an idea and then buy locally. Jawge


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i mostly buy/sell/trade on backpage, no tax, ffl or xfer fees.


----------

